# ANY KIND OF INSURANCE



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

Me and my wife own a small Insurance agency ( Gulfside Insurance Inc.) 850-862-8644 Web gulfsideinsurance.com , and we have been open since 1996.We wright most lines of insurance but specialize in small business and homeowners insurance. I wright policies for small businesses like carpenters, drywall, stucco , lawn care , anything that you use your hands to do really, I can also wright workers comp for as little as one full time employee, so you don't have to pay a leaseing company . And my Wife writes everything else , even mobile home insurance. Give us a call, don't feed the pockets of the big boys who jumped ship when times got rough.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

We also write any kind of vehicle insurance, from jet skis to charter boats if anyone needs some please call. 850-862-8644.Commercial vehicle and fleet.


----------

